# Oslund Indicator



## Uglydog (Jul 27, 2014)

I don't know the Ebay seller, and haven't seen the indicator.
I'm not considering bidding.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/371107937202?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Regardless, this mic is gorgeous! 



Daryl
MN


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 27, 2014)

Daryl
 I think you need at least one of those sets in your collection.:allgood:  It is neet put julst a phew cents out of my budget at this time:roflmao:


----------

